

Some simple steps to scale a Ruby app - itwasntandy
http://bash.sh/some-simple-steps-to-scale-a-ruby-app/

======
jlogsdon
WebRick is only meant for development mode, not production.

Another choice (which we use) is Unicorn[1], though I have become a huge fan
of Puma lately.

[1] [http://unicorn.bogomips.org/](http://unicorn.bogomips.org/)

~~~
itwasntandy
Fair point on WebRick. Unicorn is also a good choice for a Ruby HTTP server,
although it doesn't run under JRuby. Puma I think is particularly interesting
as it offers decent performance in both MRI and JRuby - although JRuby is
still quicker in that case. (should add the results for Puma under MRI to the
site)

------
teacup50
Short version: switch to the JVM.

